# Raccoon estimates



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> Who knows I might even paint a few DPs pink and see what happens.


Good grief. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

it's hard to give any kind of real guess with out seeing the place up close but here it goes i just caught 17 **** for a buddy that was raiding his corn crib.trapped 10 days with 3 dp, and in another spot i trapped a 100 arecs farm with woods fields and running water thru the places and didn't get 17 **** off the place all of nov. but that same farm we shot 20+ **** out of there running hounds in dec. so with a doz dp and if you can find there runs and if the snow doesn't stop you you should be able to take 20 to 50 before **** season closes. i trap the place i deer hunt and i have shot some nice deer while i was checking traps. i don't know what it is but when i walk to go deer hunting the deer jump up and leave but when i'm checking traps they just lay there and watch me. just one more thing your going to half to buy a fur lic so why not sell your own fur to recover some of the cost.good luck


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Probably 2.


----------

